# Avtivity report intelsat americas 9



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

2 test channels 

sr different than sky emxico ones 

vdieoguard
sid 112 Test channel 1 epg sky 
tp 1997 h sr 28313

tes cchanenl 2 (soemd ay ago re it was tleling ngravison) videourd 
tp11978 vertical sr28313


----------

